# The whining.



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

My girl, Ellie, has done fantastic with learning her "place" command. She knows that she's expected to stay put on that object until she is "free!", but she definitely lets us know that she is NOT happy about it. She knows better than to bark, but I think she sees whining as her way around it- and it is quite possibly the most obnoxious sound I have ever heard. I want her to be able to stay where she is and RELAX, but she is such a drama queen, lol! Any ideas on how to correct the whining?? She just turned one in February so I know she's still young, but any insight you guys have is appreciated, as always!


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

I was going to post a similar thread when I saw yours. We might be experiencing the same whine. The "I can't relax I'm anxious" whine. Orion is a one-year-old intact male. He also has an impatient whine but his occurs when we're in the car and he's arriving at the park, my parents, home, etc. He does not whine like this outside the car unless there is a dog in heat on the other side of the fence. It is the loudest and most obnoxious high pitched whine I've heard come from a dog and sometimes he's shaking when he does it. Being that we're in a car and I'm often alone and driving, it's extremely difficult to manage. I believe we have the same issue but under different circumstances. I added this here to hopefully encourage discussion and not start a second thread. I am looking for tips, tricks, and training technique to alleviate this anxiety in Orion.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What do you do when Ellie whines? If she gets attention for it she'll likely continue. Once you put her in her place, provided she will stay there (you can tether her if necessary), simply ignore her. Don't look at her, don't talk to her, act like she doesn't exist. If she's whining for attention and doesn't get it, the whining will eventually extinguish. You can also make a special point of acknowledging her when she's NOT whining. Calm, quiet praise would be best, so she doesn't get amped up again.


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't have as much experience as others but... all dogs are different. Some are 'leaky' and nervous and will whine/talk when they are excited or anxious. Just part of their personality as far as I can tell, just like people. When some people get frustrated/anxious/nervous it's hard for them to shut up - just like some dogs 

Not to diminish your dog at all - I'm just offering my thoughts here. Most of these dogs are exceptional, it's just GSD tend to be vocal about A LOT of things 

We just got a new pup and she's finding her voice now - awesome to watch them grow!

Something I would google is called 'sitting on the dog' - might be helpful


----------



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

BOSKY said:


> I was going to post a similar thread when I saw yours. We might be experiencing the same whine. The "I can't relax I'm anxious" whine. Orion is a one-year-old intact male. He also has an impatient whine but his occurs when we're in the car and he's arriving at the park, my parents, home, etc. He does not whine like this outside the car unless there is a dog in heat on the other side of the fence. It is the loudest and most obnoxious high pitched whine I've heard come from a dog and sometimes he's shaking when he does it. Being that we're in a car and I'm often alone and driving, it's extremely difficult to manage. I believe we have the same issue but under different circumstances. I added this here to hopefully encourage discussion and not start a second thread. I am looking for tips, tricks, and training technique to alleviate this anxiety in Orion.


Yes, our situation sounds VERY similar!


----------



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What do you do when Ellie whines? If she gets attention for it she'll likely continue. Once you put her in her place, provided she will stay there (you can tether her if necessary), simply ignore her. Don't look at her, don't talk to her, act like she doesn't exist. If she's whining for attention and doesn't get it, the whining will eventually extinguish. You can also make a special point of acknowledging her when she's NOT whining. Calm, quiet praise would be best, so she doesn't get amped up again.


We've been doing our best to ignore it, but she does get the occasional "Be quiet," which probably isn't helping since she's being acknowledged. I will have to make more of an effort to pretend she just isn't there.


----------



## kenzandel (Feb 28, 2017)

sanjo said:


> I don't have as much experience as others but... all dogs are different. Some are 'leaky' and nervous and will whine/talk when they are excited or anxious. Just part of their personality as far as I can tell, just like people. When some people get frustrated/anxious/nervous it's hard for them to shut up - just like some dogs
> 
> Not to diminish your dog at all - I'm just offering my thoughts here. Most of these dogs are exceptional, it's just GSD tend to be vocal about A LOT of things
> 
> ...


I do think that part of it is just her personality- she's bossy and dramatic and VERY loud, so I probably should have expected this from her  I'll look into that, thank you!!


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

I wanted to give this a little bump to see if anyone else in the community might have a solution for us. Today is park day and I know that within 1 mile of the park he will know where he is and what is down the road and start squealing/whining. It's very loud. Would love to find a solution to train this out of him.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 21, 2016)

kenzandel said:


> I do think that part of it is just her personality- she's bossy and dramatic and VERY loud, so I probably should have expected this from her  I'll look into that, thank you!!


 I also think in your case would be best to just ignore it, dont look at the dog and dont praise it when whining. Maybe also giving a treats when being quiet.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 21, 2016)

I was going to ask the same thing about the whining in car, but since the question is asked here and topic is whining, I am trying here first. I have the same problem as Bosky, the dog is whining in the car (crated), but ONLY when turning into a known road which means fun or ALWAYS on dirt roads (many dirt roads do mean we are going to something fun, which she has apparently learnt). I have looked for answers but havent really found it yet. What is the best technique for stopping the whining? Driving lots of dirt roads without anything happening (should I still take the dog out of the car and back in or just drive the roads?), braking when the whining starts and telling "quiet!"?, stopping the car until it ends?, using a leash from the crate to the front seat and popping it when whining? What really works ?? (Sorry for the packed text, cant change lines for some weird reason.)


----------



## BOSKY (May 14, 2016)

Rubi said:


> I was going to ask the same thing about the whining in car, but since the question is asked here and topic is whining, I am trying here first. I have the same problem as Bosky, the dog is whining in the car (crated), but ONLY when turning into a known road which means fun or ALWAYS on dirt roads (many dirt roads do mean we are going to something fun, which she has apparently learnt). I have looked for answers but havent really found it yet. What is the best technique for stopping the whining? Driving lots of dirt roads without anything happening (should I still take the dog out of the car and back in or just drive the roads?), braking when the whining starts and telling "quiet!"?, stopping the car until it ends?, using a leash from the crate to the front seat and popping it when whining? What really works ?? (Sorry for the packed text, cant change lines for some weird reason.)


Just going to bump this because this seems to be a common GSD issue but I haven't found a training solution yet. Being that it only happens in a car while I'm driving, training is a bit of a challenge. 

To repeat, my GSD will whine EXTREMELY loud, in a way that you'd assume implies the dog is hurt or distressed, but we're just pulling into his favorite park, my parent's driveway, our driveway, a place that has a lot of grass, etc. This only happens in the car. If we were to walk to one of these places, he won't whine. Once he's out of the car, he's fine. It seems clear this is an "anxiety" whine because he wants to get to these places but is still in the car, but it's very loud, distracting, and uncontrollable. I've tried treats without success. Being that I'm driving, I can't control his leash and collar to correct him. Any suggestions out there?

I'll post a video if need be. Just looking for some guidance. He's such a good, well-trained dog except for this one moment and I can't figure out a solution.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

I’d recommend trying the Sit on the Dog technique as well. (You don’t actually sit on your dog ?). Should definitely help with the whining and trouble with staying in “place.”


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Crazy whining when he sees either of us getting ready for a walk. Even sent to his bed it continues. 
My husband thinks he should be put into his crate everytime he can’t be quiet. He believes in the long run this will work. 
I’m not sure what I think would help. He has always been noisy. Failed an obedience course only bc of his noises. The whining can also escalate into a sort of yodeling (evidenced when he saw fox or deer). Has anyone with a very vocal shepherd have success with limiting this behavior?


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What do you do when Ellie whines? If she gets attention for it she'll likely continue. Once you put her in her place, provided she will stay there (you can tether her if necessary), simply ignore her. Don't look at her, don't talk to her, act like she doesn't exist. If she's whining for attention and doesn't get it, the whining will eventually extinguish. You can also make a special point of acknowledging her when she's NOT whining. Calm, quiet praise would be best, so she doesn't get amped up again.


this^^ make sure that one she quiets down reinforce that with positive praise and even a treat if you choose to. make sure when you praise and reward they do not break the initial command though. when she does whine you just have to ignore and shes looking for attention. she needs to learn that she gets the attention she wants by being calm and quiet.


----------



## egwinjr (Oct 30, 2017)

BOSKY said:


> Just going to bump this because this seems to be a common GSD issue but I haven't found a training solution yet. Being that it only happens in a car while I'm driving, training is a bit of a challenge.
> 
> To repeat, my GSD will whine EXTREMELY loud, in a way that you'd assume implies the dog is hurt or distressed, but we're just pulling into his favorite park, my parent's driveway, our driveway, a place that has a lot of grass, etc. This only happens in the car. If we were to walk to one of these places, he won't whine. Once he's out of the car, he's fine. It seems clear this is an "anxiety" whine because he wants to get to these places but is still in the car, but it's very loud, distracting, and uncontrollable. I've tried treats without success. Being that I'm driving, I can't control his leash and collar to correct him. Any suggestions out there?
> 
> I'll post a video if need be. Just looking for some guidance. He's such a good, well-trained dog except for this one moment and I can't figure out a solution.


its tough to do while driving but what I do now is have my dog tethered in the back seat and with another longer leash attached to his prong collar, any time he wines or barks I give a pop to the collar and say no, then give him a down command. after hes in the down position and calm in the back seat I give him verbal praise to let him know quiet and calm is good. its not happening quickly but over the past couple weeks of working with him more on it, he is starting to get it.


----------

